# YDKN Fact Checks Glantz’ Nonsense Nicotine Claims



## fbb1964 (18/4/21)

https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/...t-checks-glantz-nonsense-nicotine-claims.html

*YDKN Fact Checks Glantz’ Nonsense Nicotine Claims*
Posted 16th April 2021 by Dave Cross





Philip Morris International (PMI) recently asked the U.S. Food and Drugs Agency (FDA) to start telling the public the truth about nicotine. PMI was particularly concerned about false claims that nicotine causes cancer. Disgraced ex-academic Stanton Glantz is still beating his nonsense drum and offered his 2¢, which the makers of the film ‘You Don’t Know Nicotine’ (YDKN) fact checked.
Stanton Glantz is known to vapers for his puritanical opposition to any form of nicotine use, his ability to play fast and loose with the truth, and his shameful behaviour while working for the University of California San Francisco (1).

Such was his willingness to bend the truth to ridiculous degrees that his study claiming vaping caused heart attacks in people decades before they’d started vaping was retracted (2), and the process led to his colleagues and the university being banned from having access to the PATH database. Shortly after this farcical episode, Glantz “_retired_”.

It remains remarkable that anyone is prepared to listen to him anymore, but he certainly thinks so and he busies himself by keeping a blog on his website. His recent offering was to say the, “_FDA should ignore Philip Morris request to tell public nicotine doesn’t cause cancer_” (3).

“_The thing Philip Morris ignores is that nicotine makes cancer worse,_” he furiously typed. Glantz then did what Stanton Glantz is best at and launched a flurry of lies and half-truths into the ether.

The producers of You Don’t Know Nicotine (4) interviewed Glantz as part of the film. What transpired on screen was the depiction of a man consumed by an amoral quest where lying is justified – seemingly funny to the Glantz himself.

The producers decided to fact check his latest outburst.

“_Companies shouldn't pressure the FDA to tell the truth, but public health leaders should. People deserve to know the truth. It helps them make better health decisions. They should know switching from cigarettes to safer nicotine products dramatically reduces cancer risks_,” they wrote.

“_When we interviewed Prof. Glantz, we were eager to learn about the dangers posed by nicotine use. While fact-checking, much of it was malinformation (true info that is not true in context): red herrings, small, cherry-picked mice studies, & conflating cigarettes with nicotine_.”

They quoted Jayne O’Donnell at USATODAY reporting that academics were calling for a review of his other work following the retracting of the bogus heart study. Readers of POTV news will probably recall the plethora of times his work has been lambasted by genuine experts in tobacco harm reduction.

“_Sadly, Prof. Glantz has been a key leader in teaching health professionals & students about cigarettes vs low-risk nicotine options. This is one of the main reasons you don't know about nicotine. Public health leaders have been confused and misled. Confusion keeps people smoking_.

“_This was verified off the record with many tobacco control leaders who feared reprisal for speaking out. Others who spoke out were blacklisted or defunded. However, Cliff Douglas recently wrote an open letter accurately explaining the situation_ (5).

“_With our film, we tried to listen to leaders from both sides & provide helpful information. It wasn't easy. To get the full story of nicotine, you should watch our documentary (6)_.”

*References:*

Glantz Discipline Letter Leak - https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/news/vaping-news/2019-11-11_glantz-discipline-letter-leak.html
Glantz Study Retracted - https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/news/2020-02-20_glantz-study-retracted.html
FDA should ignore Philip Morris request to tell public nicotine doesn’t cause cancer - https://profglantz.com/2021/03/22/f...-to-tell-public-nicotine-doesnt-cause-cancer/
You Don’t Know Nicotine - https://knownicotine.com/
It is Time to Act with Integrity and End the Internecine Warfare Over E-Cigarettes - 
You Don't Know Nicotine Film + Bonus Content - https://watchibex.com/programs/ydkn

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------

